# Авиация > До 1945 >  нормандия-неман

## sval

Товарищи! 
занимаюсь профилями Як-3 на "Нормандию", в сети очень мало качественных фотографий (или мне пока не повезло), а фотографий с подписями еще меньше. Помогите если можете.

----------


## Холостяк

Была темка...
"Нормандия - Неман"

----------


## sval

"Холостяк" огромное спасибо.
но меня больше интересуют фронтовые фотографии, вроде вот этих

----------


## Owl-99

> "Холостяк" огромное спасибо.
> но меня больше интересуют фронтовые фотографии, вроде вот этих


Вообще фоток самолетов НН в сети полно, по нашим полкам бы так :( порылся на компе, нашел несколько которые оставил из-за нестандартной формы бортовых номеров.

----------


## Бомбер

> в сети очень мало качественных фотографий (или мне пока не повезло), а фотографий с подписями еще меньше


Вам действительно не повезло  :Wink:

----------


## Бомбер

Продолжение  :Smile:

----------


## Бомбер

Еще тройки..

----------


## Бомбер

И еще маленько..

----------


## Бомбер

Ну вроде все, что нашел на компе  :Smile: 

З.Ы. Есть еще замечательная статья из французского журнала AirMagazine о Нормандии, в частности там есть фото с парада 20 июня 1945г. из Ле-Бурже. Надо?

----------


## sval

спасибо всем!
to OWL-99 а подробности по поводу бн 31 на Вашей фотографии незнаете?
to Бомбер статью, да если незатруднит

еще несколько вопросов:
существовалил какой то регламент нанесения оз(особенно в отношении красной окантовки) и стрел, потому что двух "одинаковых" в этом отношении самолетов пока не видел. неужели все делалось техниками "как мера икрасота подскажет"?

----------


## sval

ну из готового  вот Марселя Альбера могу показать, с остальной компанией пока не разобрался

----------


## Бомбер

> to Бомбер статью, да если незатруднит


Адрес вашей электронки мне в приват киньте  :Smile: 




> ну из готового вот Марселя Альбера могу показать


Отличная работа!
Для себя рисуете или будет где-то публиковаться?

----------


## Owl-99

> спасибо всем!
> to OWL-99 а подробности по поводу бн 31 на Вашей фотографии незнаете?


Уфф, на память не скажу, где-то в закромах валяются несколько выпусков французского ИКАРа про НН, это оттуда фото... Еще есть несколько фото Як-1 и Як-9, если найду и соберусьпосканить выложу.

----------


## sval

>>>Для себя рисуете или будет где-то публиковаться?[/QUOTE]


коммерческая работа (поэтому целиком показать не могу), заказало польское издательство "kagero", но как само издание будет называться пока незнаю

----------


## Zaraza

Бомбер, Вы не подскажете, кому принадлежат все эти фото и можно-ли получить разрешение на публикацию.
(Послал Вам так же адрес в личку)


Заранее благодарю.

----------


## OKA

" 75 лет


1 сентября 1942 г. на авиабазе Раяк (Сирия) генерал де Голль подписал приказ о создании истребительной авиагруппы №3 "Нормандия"



на хронике в самом начале редкие кадры из Сирии, командующий ВВС Сражающейся Франции на Ближнем Востоке Полковник Корнильон-Молинье и командир авиагруппы №3 майор Пуликен вручают знаки авиагруппы ее первому составу перед отправкой в СССР:


25 ноября 1942 г., когда пилоты и технический состав истребительной авиагруппы в Тегеране получал визы на въезд в СССР, в Москве было подписано Соглашение между командованием РККА и "Сражающейся Франции" об участии французской эскадрильи на советском фронте."

https://gc3-normandie.livejournal.com/70470.html





https://gc3-normandie.livejournal.com/

P.S. У французов получились отличные красные звёзды)) И раскраска киля не то что у некоторых)))

----------


## Morsunin

http://russiainphoto.ru/search/photo...=16492&page=46

https://russiainphoto.ru/search/phot...BB%D0%B5%D1%82

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

«Нормандия-Неман» в небе Восточной Пруссии | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://severr.livejournal.com/1474733.html

----------

